# Disconnect AC Unit



## cineart1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm re-roofing a flat roof condo complex with multiple AC Units.
Has anyone had experience disconnecting AC power from the distribution boxes in order to better do the job? Should I call in an electrical sub or does this not happen very often.

Thanks so very much! 
Apprentice In Training


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

i have never had to disconnect power from ac units unless they are replacing units usally just replace the roof jack that the power supply goes to with a lead cut the lead and soder most units sit on a base are 4x4 fours we would just pick the unit up and tourch 4 to 5 guys pick it up


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We generally never disconnect the units. Most have enough slack to move around after you cut the pitch pan open. I did one where it has something like 25 units on a 10x40 roof. Never removed on built supports and hung the units with ratchet straps. Only broke 2 of the lines also. Didnt figure that was too bad. One nice way is use old 55 gal barrels and a 24' scaffolding plank and hand the units from that. you can get a 20X roll or what ever product your using under the units.


----------

